# Why do I get errors that don't register as errors?



## Stigma (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey all,

I have a question for the veterans.

When overclocking and trying to set the clocks at settigns where they are not only stable, but also 100% artifact free, I encounter a problem. I often get artifacts that are detected with the usual yellow flash, but these "less serious" errors that last only an instant do not seem to register as errors in the progam. In other words the timer still reads "no errors since xxxx" and keeps on counting as normal even though I can manually see there are errors occuring (rarely). It seems the counter only resets on major errors, or errors that occur in many consecutive frames.

Why is this, and is fixable? Is it a feature that allows for some minor flaws in order to get higher clocks?

I have a suspicion this is linked to the slider in the artifact detection options, but since that is rather hard to find out by just testing it myself, I would really like if someone could confirm or deny this. The description on the slider itself is somewhat vague regarding such details ~_^

Thanks in advance for any helpful answers.
-Stigma


----------



## Stigma (Nov 20, 2006)

Hmm well i did a little research on my own, and the slider in the detection settings dosn't seem to do much at all about this problem.

I forced my GPU to run much higher than normal in order to force a lot of big error in pretty much everyt frame. it still dosnt detect them as errors, and it still dosn't beep, even though i have selected "beep on errors".

So whats the deal here? I'd really really hate to have to sit infront of my monitor for half an hour and stare at the fuzzycube in order to manually check for errors. I hope someone can help me out.

Im using the latest build (build 15 is it?) and the card in question is an Nvidia 7800GTX.

-Stigma


----------



## Stigma (Nov 20, 2006)

Hmmm... on further inspection, it seems that ATItool dosn't recognize errors at all now, any mode. it still displays them on the screen so i can manually identify them, but using "find max core" for example it just keeps upping the core until its errors gallore and it eventually crashes the GPU.

I don't think it reacted this way before on my ATI card. Is this because this is an Nvidia card? I will check if the result is the same for other older versions as I am not 100% sure I used the same version on my ATI.

-Stigma


----------



## Stigma (Nov 20, 2006)

update: beta14 does not have the same problem. Worked fine there as far as I can tell, so I guess my issue has been resolved. if i have time I'l see if I can confirm if this problem exists in the latest build.

EDIT: strike that, still same problem in beta14. My bad.

-Stigma


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 20, 2006)

That feature is currently flawed.  It's always been best to watch and examine it on your own in any case.  I think it works better with ATI cards, I haven't had one in awhile though, but as far as with Nvidia, we're stuck with the old fashioned ways.  Even with an ATI card where it in all probability works much better, it is still best to watch it.  The automatic detection does not work on my 680GS either.  You are still getting artifacts, even though ATITool is not detecting them.  Clock down a bit until they go away.  Play some games, torture it in other fashions and see what happens.


----------



## Stigma (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank you for the advice, but the strange thing is that version 0.24 (last stable non-beta), seems to work perfectly in detecting errors.

It also seems that it would be very simple to register an error in the counter as long as the program can detect them (and obviously it does since they show in yellow on the screen), so I am convinced it is some kind of bug.

-Stigma


----------

